# DVD LG RH277H ¡No lee los DVD's originales!



## yanmar (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Hace unos meses mi DVD LG RH277H dejó de leer todos los DVD originales que tengo, curiosamente lee todos los grabados en ±R o ±RW.

Además, cuando hago una copia en DVD de un programa de TV grabado en HDD no puedo ver esa copia en ningun reproductor que no sea el propio LG. ALgunos me direis: " debes finalizar el disco". Ya lo hago, y nada de nada.

¿Sabeis a qué se puede deber este curioso comportamiento?

Salud


----------



## EBS (Mar 10, 2010)

*Yo tuve problemas al grabar DVD* pero como estaba en garantía lo lleve a reparar donde me indicaron en LG; desde entonces funciona bien ... Alguien me dijo que sería necesario actualizar el firmware ... y que me lo hicieron en la reparación ... aunque yo creo más plausible pudo ser problema con los ajustes del grabador-lector.
En definitiva yo lo llevaría a un servició técnico autorizado de LG
Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 10, 2010)

AMlditos DVD, suele ser un problema del laser.

Evidentemente si no esta en garantia haz lo siguiente:

Desmonta el DVD hasta que puedas ver la lente.
Con un palito para limpieza de las orejas HUMEDECIDO (menos es mas) limpialo con cuidado.
Yo utilizo liquido de limpieza para camaras digitales, pero sirve agua limpia corriente. Lo importante es que no deje agua,humedecido.

A veces la fina capa de polvo es suficiente para tener problemas.

Ya que lo desmontas fijate si puede ser reemplazado por uno de PC, muchos modelos utilizan uno de PC donde han sacado la tapa de la bandejay tapa.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 10, 2010)

Si solamente reproduce lo que graba es que se te fue de velocidad..


----------



## yanmar (Mar 11, 2010)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.

Lo he abierto y he limpiado la lente con un bastoncillo y agua destilada. Pero me sigue haciendo lo mismo, lee los grabados y no lee los originales.

Por otro lado creo que no se puede sustituir por uno normal ya que tiene una "faja" muy fina conectada en vez de la típica de los PC, que es más gorda y con conector.

Creo que tendré que pasar por el aro y llevarlo al Servicio técnico. Encima no está en garantia.

Una cosa, me da miedo que le actualicen el firmware ya que en el HDD tengo un montón de pelis y programas sin ver y no quisiera que me las borrasen ¿Es posible recupararlas de alguna manera (sacar el HDD y recuperarlas en un PC)?

elbrujo: no entiendo cuando dices que se me fue de velocidad ¿A qué te refieres?

Salud


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 11, 2010)

Tanto los dispositivos de CD como los de DVD tienen distintas velocidades de transferencia habras visto una inscripcion en su frente. Corresponde a la velocidad de lectura y grabacion.

En el caso de los DVD se agrega la compatibilidad para CD. Suponiendo que tu equipo sea de x6. Esa velocidad se calibra de fabrica para que tenga  compatibilidad con el resto de los dispositivos. Si tu equipo se va de velocidad, como esta es relativa a si misma, que pasaria? se corre a 6.5 o a 5.5 (en el mismo equipo)No pasa nada a la vista, ya que como graba y reproduce en la misma velocidad, no tiene comparador como para decir que esta mal. Ahora si grabas en 5.5 que no corresponde a una velocidad real de otros equipos que pasa? lo que describes como falla..  

Hay un preset para regularla. Tienes que buscar la info de como se ajusta o con un multimetro o con un osciloscopio. Si lo quieres hacer a prueba y error, coloca un DVD de referencia (patron) tipo comercial y lo ajustas contra ese.

Cuentanos como te fue!


----------



## yanmar (Mar 12, 2010)

Hola de nuevo:

Cosas que he hecho:

1.- Regular con un par de tornillos que hay la distancia entre el laser y el DVD (a tope de cerca). Ahora me lee un disco que antes no me leia. El resto de los originales que tengo sigue sin leerlos (11 en total).

2.- Regular los potenciómetros que dan más o menos potencia al laser. Como no indica cual es el del CD y el DVD los he movido los dos, a izquierdas y a derechas, ya que no puedo medir con tester la resistencia que dan porque son muy pequeños y no me caben las puntas. Lo he hecho incluso con una vuelta entera a izquierdas y otra vuelta a derechas. Nada mejora. Los he devuelto a su posicion original.

Pregunta: ¿Con una vuelta es suficiente?

elbrujo: no se donde se encuentra el dato de la velocidad que comentas. Es un DVD de sobremesa y no pone nada de velocidades ni en el aparato ni en el manual ¿Estará en la información del firmware cuando se la pides al DVD?. Se que se puede entrar pero de momento no lo he hecho.

Salud


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 12, 2010)

Nooo que kamikase solo el de velocidad, el otro es de foco del laser! El comentario que hice de la velocidad es para que entiendas porque se da esa falla y que es por estar fuera de velocidad. No importa si es de x10, x16, x24

Si no lo haces con un multimetro teniendo la informacion de que tension tenes que medir en el TP o con el osciloscopio, y lo haces a prueba y error, es minimo 1mm, pruebas de nuevo, sino otro mm asi hasta que le aciertes (o no) Porque no, hay veces que se va de velocidad y el ajuste fino no alcanza a "meterlo" en velocidad.. por lo que vale, se reemplaza.. y con el laser hazte un puntero para quemar globos, prender fosforos..


----------



## astur checha (Mar 12, 2010)

no os parece raro que lea los grabados y no los originales,lo normal es que fuera al reves.imagino que abras probado con otros originales no¿?.los grabados que son cd o dvd pq si son cd ya hablamos de otra cosa y  puede ser la lente.en el caso que sea dvd que marca son, no seran princo pq sino ya te cargaste la lente casi fijo.los tornillos suelen ser dos y yo que sepa uno es para cd y otro para dvd y ya son pequeños los pontencimetros para no poder medirlos con el tester xd yo siempre pude y si siges a donde van las pistas y lo mides hay.yo la lente uso bastoncillos con alcoholy siempre me fue bien.


----------



## yanmar (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola a todos:

astur checha: he probado con todo tipo de discos y los únicos que no me lee son los originales. Esto no entiendo cómo puede pasar, si fuera al reves aún...

La lente la he limpiado con bastoncillos y con una mezcla de agua destilada y alcohol isopropílico que me recomendaron. Tampoco he conseguido nada.

Me metí a mover los potenciometros (tengo entendido que uno es para los CD y otro para los DVD) un poco a la desesperada, pero veo que tampoco puedo conseguir nada.

Antes de mandar el aparato al SAT me estoy planteando conseguir el lector completo como recambio (¿sabe alguien dónde se pueden conseguir estos recambios para un LG RH277H?) o intentar acoplar un dvd normal de PC al aparato (tengo un par que podría poner). El problema que veo es la faja de conexión, que en el aparato es muy fina y la de un DVD de PC tiene un conector distinto.

¿Alguna sugerencia al respecto?

Gracias y salud a todos .


----------



## astur checha (Mar 13, 2010)

yo primero intentaria graduar los ponteciometros a unos 800 ohmios y despues separar un poco la lente del disco ya que esa no suele ser siempre la mejor posicion,a mi me tiene  pasado que pegado falla y separandola uno o dos clip me va mejor.


----------



## yanmar (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola a todos:

astur checha: ya he probado con los potenciometros a 800 ohmios y he alejado la lente. Nada de nada. Seguimos igual.

Por cierto, he encontrado el lector como recambio e igual me animo y lo pillo. 

Salud


----------

